

Startup Idea - Webapp to share/store recipes - sam

So I'm home for the weekend and my mom keeps asking me: "Sam, how can I store my recipes on the computer? My cookbook that I've had for 30 years is stained, fading and falling apart". Why doesn't someone make a webapp for the cooks out there who have old, falling apart recipe books to enter in the recipes and store them online? The social aspect of the site is obvious too. It seems like the market is pretty big: people that like to cook.<p>Does this already exist?
======
aneesh
First hit on google for "recipe sharing": <http://www.bakespace.com/>

"BakeSpace combines the functionality of a traditional online recipe database,
utility of an online food forum/blog and the fun of an online social network
with a unique "recipe swap" platform."

------
bootload
_"... Why doesn't someone make a webapp for the cooks out there who have old,
falling apart recipe books to enter in the recipes and store them online? The
social aspect of the site is obvious too. It seems like the market is pretty
big: people that like to cook ..."_

I've been looking at this area for a while.

Not to build a business, but interested how you could apply this to recipes,
cooking and food. <http://www.opensourcefood.com> does a good job. so does
Jamie Oliver ~ <http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/> There must be some other
angle these to improve on these sites?

One idea I can think of now is to create the _"YouTube of cooking demo's"_.
Restrict the time to blocks of 90's of video instruction per user (like
flickr) - a section for ingredients another for prep, the cook, and finally
presentation. Then see what other users can upload. Maybe a _"how do you do
this segment"_ for basic cooking tasks, different cuisines etc. Gradually
building up a catalogue of rated segments a user can choose to view.

If I've learnt anything about recipe books, websites is they are inanimate and
unless you are determined you can stuff things up. TV comes up trumps. An
online video collection of recipes just might improve on TV.

------
raju
<http://tastyplanner.com/>

Created at the Rails Rumble 2007

[Edit - I see they won <http://railsrumble.com/>]

------
yan
I know it isn't social, but I like cookingforengineers.com

